# If you had PGP or SPD, what kind of birth did you have?



## minkajane (Jun 5, 2005)

I've had moderate pelvic girdle pain since my second trimester, progressing into symphesis pubis dysfunction which is getting more severe the farther along I get (I'm 39 weeks now). I've read that SPD can be associated with malposition and difficult labor, which I definitely don't want!

If you had this problem during your pregnancy, was it indicative of malposition? What kind of birth did you end up with?


----------



## Marissamom (Dec 17, 2009)

with both my pregnancies I had a misalignment of my right SI joint and some degree of SPD. with my first pregnancy I saw a physical therapist, with my second I saw a chiropractor. both times I went into labor on my own and had a quick labor. I don't think either of my babies was in the optimal position before labor, DD needed to rotate a tiny bit and DS's head was to far forward in my pelvis. but both kids got into the optimal position pretty quickly and were born with minimal difficulty.


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

I have had SPD since my 3rd was born and went on to have 5 more vaginal deliveries. With my 7th my pubic bone was very painful during labor but he still just shot out of me. I have had no problems because of my spd (other than incredible pain during and after pg ugh). Even though I carry my babies posterior, once labor starts they rotate.


----------



## new2texas (Apr 20, 2009)

I've had SPD with all 3 of my births, the first two were in great position, the third was posterior, I don't think that had anything to do with the SPD though. I would recommend chiropractic care to help with both the pelvic pain and with achieving optimum positioning before the birth.


----------



## redpajama (Jan 22, 2007)

My situation was a little different because I didn't develop SPD over time, but had a sudden injury to it at 39 weeks pregnant. The injury was severe enough that I couldn't walk or even lift my feet off the ground. I began walking with crutches about a week after it happened, and by the time I went into labor, 13 days after the initial injury, I was able to walk (very slowly/carefully) without the crutches.

I gave birth in my living room, and it really didn't give me any trouble during my labor. It probably affected the way I labored in some ways--I ended up spending almost my entire labor alternating between sitting on my couch and a birth ball because walking was still difficult--but it didn't affect the birth at all. And I felt IMMENSELY better once the baby was out.

Good luck!


----------



## msmiranda (Apr 22, 2009)

I had SPD with my second pregnancy and the baby carried posterior all the way through end of the pregnancy, but he must have turned either just before or sometime during labor because he was not born sunny side up and I did not have back labor, prolonged labor, or any problems associated with the posterior position he was in during the last weeks of pregnancy. I didn't know that the two were related at all, either -- I didn't have SPD with my first pregnancy and as it happens that baby was anterior, but I just attributed the SPD to getting old, lol. I am 32 weeks now and developing SPD, as I expected to -- it's not that bad yet but I can feel it getting progressively worse (hurts to roll over at night, etc.). Don't know what position baby is in this time, but I guess it's not really something to think about for another 4 weeks or so anyway.


----------



## AutumnAir (Jun 10, 2008)

I had pretty bad SPD from about 15 weeks in my second pregnancy (none in the first) and had a lovely quick easy vaginal birth.

I'm sure I read somewhere that SPD can actually be a good indicator for easier births because the pelvis is looser than 'normal' allowing the baby to rotate and emerge more easily and quickly - which was certainly the case for me.


----------



## olive&pimiento (May 15, 2006)

I separated my pubic bone pushing out my first (after over 5 hours of pushing). It took months of recovery to walk normally and be able to get up and down off of the floor. In my next two pregnancies I had a lot of SPD, especially at the end. Both of those labors were a little over 3 hours. I felt like I pushed my second out in one big push. I think the loosening of my pelvis made labor easier, with no malposition issues.


----------



## Jynuine (Jan 9, 2011)

I have SPD but I've also been pregnant 9 times in 12 years with only 1 year off from any pregnancy, although I WAS nursing into that time.

I went into labor 4 days early with my first separation (5th) but held off labor SOMEHOW because my husband was stuck in a canadian airport trying to get back. Dont ask me how I did it- I dont even know how- but I managed to progress all night long and meditate even until 10 cent with only 1 cx every 30 min to an hour. As SOON as it was known he would NOT be getting back in time the next morning, I went into full blown labor and she came out just after. She was my biggest also- 8,1

My second with a SPD was Emmalia, my 6th, 20 mos ago. Labor was easy-peasy and then all of a sudden my water broke and 5 minutes later it was showtime. Unfortunately, I had a week of trouble to show for it from shooting out a bullet baby- vaginal skid marks . >.<

This time I have SPD pretty badly. My kiddo has a freaking 4 bedroom house in there! His head is so engaged that he zings my thigh nerves and I get major stabbing cervical pains to the point where I cant even have a conversation without gasping every few seconds. My poor midwife feels helpless for me, hahaha! I have no clue what this birth will be like but I have to say with as engaged as he has been- Im expecting it was be sudden and fast.


----------



## CookAMH (Jun 2, 2008)

I had it with both pregnancies, and it wasn't an issue at all in labor. First was an unnecessary c/s, and I just had a very quick and efficient VBAC a couple weeks ago. I'd encourage you to NOT worry about labor, and just get treatment for the pain while pregnant. The most important factor for my pain relief, which was significant this pregnancy, is chiropractic care, especially with a chiro experienced with pregnant women and preferably webster certified.


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jynuine*
> 
> This time I have SPD pretty badly. My kiddo has a freaking 4 bedroom house in there! His head is so engaged that he zings my thigh nerves and I get major stabbing cervical pains to the point where I cant even have a conversation without gasping every few seconds. My poor midwife feels helpless for me, hahaha! I have no clue what this birth will be like but I have to say with as engaged as he has been- Im expecting it was be sudden and fast.


I have the same zings down my thighs, it is the weirdest thing. And yea, baby is so low I don't think they can get any lower without actually being outside of me. I am expecting a very fast labor too, maybe we will both be surprised. Cause its causing me a bit of stress wondering if I am gonna end up alone with 8 kids and me giving birth.


----------

